# YJ 7x7 VS. V-cube 7



## primecuber (Apr 12, 2011)

OK i have a well broken in white V7 but I really want to get YJ 7. Should I get it or not?


----------



## VP7 (Apr 12, 2011)

No, A V7 is much better.
My YJ needed a lot of work. Flash on parts ect.


----------



## Zbox95 (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't buy puzzles tha are obvious knock-offs, please. and the V7 IS much better.


----------



## irontwig (Apr 12, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Knockoffs are always worse than they're legal counterparts, so please don't reccomend them.


 
Always? You sure about that?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 12, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Knockoffs are always worse than they're legal counterparts most of the time, so please don't reccomend them.


 
You're always dumb most of the time.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 12, 2011)

It doesn't / doesn't have to.

I was mocking your odd sentence construction, also I <3 knockoffs.


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a V-7 and a LanLan 7x7x7, I'm not sure which I like better.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 12, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> How does that relate to the topic?


 
Can't multiquote on phone, but how does 'who cares'.
[meme]I think it's time to stop posting[/meme]

@Braden: stick with your V7. And can I expect you at Kubaroo open?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 12, 2011)

Get the YJ if you get too lazy to make your V7 adjustable.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> It doesn't / doesn't have to.
> 
> I was mocking your odd sentence construction, also I <3 knockoffs.


 
People deleting posts... always confuses me when I see a response.
Some knock offs are awesome. Others are not as good as the original.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 12, 2011)

YJs are adjustable and cost less, but they seem to lock-up alot more.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 12, 2011)

For the record, if I had made this thread, David would've had my ass on his wall by now.

On topic, I've had better experiences with V-Cubes, and you get less hate than you do when using YJs :3


----------



## olivier131 (Apr 13, 2011)

I only have a YJ, it's a very good cube.


----------

